# The Knicks Are Back!



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

last time there was a lockut we made it to the finals.


lets hope lightning strikes twice.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Question, are us three the only Knick fans here? =[


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

there are a few of us out there....but as of right now, it looks like it. 



we'll add a few ppl if we come out strong during the season. its like the field of dreams on this site. Where the big stars and power players are they will go. I remember when the Nets board was crazy active. Now it looks like someone dropped an internet nuke in that forum.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tragedy is a Knicks fan I think.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Well you two seem pretty cool, so I guess it won't be that bad discussing on game day and what not.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

It would be cool to have game day threads the only team forums that have been able to pull them off are the Bulls' and the Heat's.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Whatup everyone....*its been a while. This lockout mystery CBA meetings 
had fans questioning what are they really discussing in those meetings. 
Hell Yeah, Im glad its over. Its hard being a big fan of the NFL & NBA to 
watch a lockout interfere with the regular season games. 

Do anyone have a clue of what direction the Knicks are going in on Dec.9th? 
Im clueless. 
I dont know much about what went down in all those CBA meetings but it was clear 
that alot of owners did not like the idea of the Miami Heat BIG-3, and the Knicks 
BIG-3 by the owners proposal adding a super luxury tax and a Melo-Rule.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I am by no means a Knicks fan, but I would definitely pull for you guys over the Heat/Celtics.


----------

